# MVA with rollover and ejection.



## gnh2276 (Jun 9, 2007)

*** The state of Maine says that you have to have your seatbelt on when driving in fact you can be pulled over for not having it on.***

18 y/o female rolled the car 3 times and was ejected out the back window when I got on scene she was walking around and only had minor cuts an scratches. 

If that was me I would have bought a powerball ticket after getting discharged from the ER.


----------



## Thanach (Jun 9, 2007)

gnh2276 said:


> *** The state of Maine says that you have to have your seatbelt on when driving in fact you can be pulled over for not having it on.***
> 
> 18 y/o female rolled the car 3 times and was ejected out the back window when I got on scene she was walking around and only had minor cuts an scratches.
> 
> If that was me I would have bought a powerball ticket after getting discharged from the ER.



ya don't get much luckier than that


----------



## SC Bird (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow...what a lucky girl.

-Matt


----------



## Onceamedic (Jun 10, 2007)

I rolled my van at 70 mph on a multi-line state highway,  however, I am religious about my seat belt use....  never drive without it...
I had to get 3 stitches for a cut on my leg.  I felt like I'd won a lottery.


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 11, 2007)

That is true,you dont. Even though you feel it the next day!


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not so sure about the lottery ticket.  After something like that, I'd figure my luck was used up for quite some time to come.


----------

